# Possible to burn 5gb iso onto 1 dvd?



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, is it possible to burn a 5gb iso onto 1 dvd that is not dual layer but is DVD-R and don't split the iso.

Also, my dvd drive is not reading some cds, this happened after i installed my geforce 6600. could it be power problems? I have a generic 380watt max PSU


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

5GB won't fit onto a standard 4.7GB DVD. You would need to recreate the ISO using a different format with better compression, and there's no guarantee that would work.

If it's only some CDs that can't be read, test them on another computer. They might be scratched or need cleaning.

To see if your PSU is strong enough for your computer, enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and set Capacitor Aging to 25%. Click the Calculate button, then add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.


----------

